# what is the best way to call and rattle in deer



## hunter boy1991 (Nov 22, 2004)

I was wondering what is the best way to call and rattle in deer. I have tried many of ways but no luck. :sniper:


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

There are about 100,000 articles about calling and rattling in various hunting magazines.

You really can't do it wrong it's all about timing and if the buck is within earshot and if he is in the mood to respond to the call.

I have never had a buck come into a grunt call but it does work wonderful to stop a buck that is passing by.

Rattling does not work too good in ND because you have to be close for the buck to hear it. Plus the buckdoe ratio is so out of wack in most places they simply don't respond to it and is hard to get a buck to leave a doe to respond to rattling.

However I did rattle up some bucks in the morning on two differennt occasions this fall. It was cool just like on the hunting videos.

I was sold on the rattling thing this fall. A buck was comming my way with a doe one afternoon and I started cracking the horns together and spooked the doe......hunt over. 

I also rattled up a buck in the evening while muzzle loader hunting a few years ago and I did get him. One of the most memorable hunts I ever had.

the other 10,000 times I rattled over the years .......NOTHING


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Rattling works best when there is a relatively balanced ratio of bucks to does so ND probably isn't the best place to get good results. Grunting is very effective the last week of October thru the second to third week of November in wisconsin and I'm guessing your rut is similarly timed.

Rattling and all calling should be done sparingly and never when the animal is already approaching they will pinpoint you if you continue do it when they are coming in.

I use a small 6-8 point rack with the brow tines sawed off so I don't smack my fingers rattle for minute or so then shut up for 30 minutes if nothing happens you can try it again. It will also sometime turn a passing buck but remember its not going to bring in little bucks they don't want to fight.
Try to set up where the deer that hear you can't circle down wind without going out in the open.
I don't use it during rifle season for saftey reasons but I do grunt occasionally.
I've killed many bucks that responded to my grunt call but have also had many ignore it.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Rules I follow:

-Dont rattle too much, give it one or two sequences.

-Use real horns.

-Once done with your sequence, drop your horns to the ground with your hoist string, often times a buck that will respond to rattling will hang up 50 yards out, I pull on my string a little and the sound of the horns on the ground gives him a little more realism.

-Experiment.

The guys above have good pointers but every buck is different. Where I hunt the ratio of does to bucks is around 1/1. You can have extremely good luck if he is in the mood. Good Luck!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Blake, Where ( what state) do you hunt where the ratio of bucks to does is 1 to 1??

Thats a good idea of dropping the horns, with your hoist rope, I'm going to try that.


----------

